# music to sign the register to?



## myasmumma

what did everyone have playing while they were signing the register...im thinking of this...

what does everyone think 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GFgwJiWaJE


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thats lovely, we had Cannon in D for when I walked down the aisle and then the flower duet for when we signed the register :)

:flower:


----------



## honeybee2

pffffffffffffffffffffffffft!!! we are having the same theme tune lmao!!!! gotta love forest gump! we chose it because of the marriage scene in the movie. xx


----------



## Bocket

awww that's gorgeous!!! My FIL had "Always look on the bright side of life" this is much more classy!


----------



## myasmumma

honeybee2 said:


> pffffffffffffffffffffffffft!!! we are having the same theme tune lmao!!!! gotta love forest gump! we chose it because of the marriage scene in the movie. xx

LOL! really? thats funny great minds aye? :thumbup:


----------



## myasmumma

lol! really? great minds aye?


----------



## honeybee2

i know!!!!!! its a beautiful piece. we are also having the theme tune from gladiator and also etta james 'at last'.


----------



## chelseaharvey

I have no idea what we are going to play when signing the register. I had not thought of it TBH i just thought of a song to walk down the asile to but im guessing you need 3 songs really. The other one being when you walk back up the asile?


----------



## myasmumma

lol damn it trust the post to show up when i retype it lol..i know what you mean i originally only thought of the song to walk down the isle to which is going to be canon in D and i have no clue to walk back with...i think i thought weddings were easier to plan than this! so much hidden stuff when you sit and think about it properly


----------



## 24/7

We can canon in D to walk down the aisle, and handel - water music when signing the register. xxx


----------



## tmr1234

we are having evanescens i love her voice and cant sand all the musy songs not my thing at all and some metallica when waking back up or a bit of regga but not 100% on it yet my oh is a rasta with long dreadlocks and we are both a big metal and regga fan


----------



## Pinkgirl

Wow thats a beautiful piece of music
x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

myasmumma said:


> what did everyone have playing while they were signing the register...im thinking of this...
> 
> what does everyone think
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GFgwJiWaJE

Just showed OH this and he loves it lol


----------

